# Nuovi utenti: e se ...



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

molto crudelmente cominciassimo noi a invocare i nuovi nick che compaiono a fondo pagina?
Tipo un comitato di benvenuto, ma fastidioso. Come nei villaggi turistici.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> molto crudelmente cominciassimo noi a invocare i nuovi nick che compaiono a fondo pagina?
> Tipo un comitato di benvenuto, ma fastidioso. Come nei villaggi turistici.


se trovi il modo di convincere Dissolta,Paranoica e Follia a partecipare al forum, ti pago da bere


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi il modo di convincere Dissolta,Paranoica e Follia a partecipare al forum, ti pago da bere


Dissolta la voglio assolutamente.
Legge il mio blog e, a naso, mi sembra una tradita.



Dissolta:
Anche solo per darmi del troione scopamariti (tanto...)...
Scrivi.


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi il modo di convincere Dissolta,Paranoica e Follia a partecipare al forum, ti pago da bere


Dissolta ...sciogliti con noiParanoica e Follia apritevi che uno spazio psichiatrico come questo non si trova facilmenteIo ad esempio ho come nick Eratò :non illudetevi che non stia spesso in crisi di nervi
:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dissolta ...sciogliti con noiParanoica e Follia apritevi che uno spazio psichiatrico come questo non si trova facilmenteIo ad esempio ho come nick Eratò :non illudetevi che non stia spesso in crisi di nervi
> :abbraccio:


Quoto, ma non la questione "crisi di nervi"... 
Nuovi utenti dai! Se ce la faccio io a sopravvivere qui dentro, ce la fa chiunque!


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dissolta:
> Anche solo per darmi del troione scopamariti (tanto...)...
> Scrivi.


Dissolta!
A questo punto glielo devi, a Tebe!
Ho detto!!


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi il modo di convincere Dissolta,Paranoica e Follia a partecipare al forum, ti pago da bere


Io desidero seriamente una cosa a tre con Paranoica e Follia. Riesco quasi a visualizzare la cosa...

Dai, me lo dovete!! 

A voi due, dico!


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

E Marianna34, è in linea?

Pronto?


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io desidero seriamente una cosa a tre con Paranoica e Follia. Riesco quasi a visualizzare la cosa...
> 
> Dai, me lo dovete!!
> 
> A voi due, dico!


Pensa che c'è pure 118.    sarebbe la perfetta chiusura del cerchio


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pensa che c'è pure 118.    sarebbe la perfetta chiusura del cerchio


Incredibile.


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

*118*

forza che ci rianimiamo a vicenda:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io desidero seriamente una cosa a tre con Paranoica e Follia. Riesco quasi a visualizzare la cosa...
> 
> Dai, me lo dovete!!
> 
> A voi due, dico!


Considerando la portata dei nick, capisco quanto tu ne possa essere attratto...


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> forza che ci rianimiamo a vicenda:rotfl:


Zozzona!!!


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Zozzona!!!


Mi piaaaaaaaace!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi il 118 è  il mio numero preferito



FACOCERA:carneval:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> forza che ci rianimiamo a vicenda:rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Zozzona!!!


Quoto!
Eratò, ma cosa ti è successo! Ma che ti ha fatto President?!?


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi piaaaaaaaace!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi il 118 è  il mio numero preferito
> 
> 
> 
> FACOCERA:carneval:


Vabbè, allora datemi un qualche utente che si chiami 112 o 113!!! Vabbè va...crepi l'avarizia, mi va bene anche 115!!


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora datemi un qualche utente che si chiami 112 o 113!!! Vabbè va...crepi l'avarizia, mi va bene anche 115!!


Basta che non sia il 117:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Basta che non sia il 117:scared::scared::scared:


Non sono così perversa...


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Eratò, ma cosa ti è successo! Ma che ti ha fatto *President*?!?


AHHHHHHH!Solo al nome mi vengono i cuorincini agli occhi cara lola:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:...


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono così perversa...


Il 117 .....peggio del 666!


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il 117 .....peggio del 666!


Deriva satanista!!!! :diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi piaaaaaaaace!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi il 118 è  il mio numero preferito
> 
> 
> 
> FACOCERA:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Deriva satanista!!!! :diavoletto:


Non mi conoscerete mai abbastanza:diavoletto:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Ridi pure tu...m'hai rovinata!!! 

E io che parevo un dolce fiorellino di campo...


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non mi conoscerete mai abbastanza:diavoletto:


Mi hanno presa per indemoniata due volte in via mia...

Che culo...:facepalm:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora datemi un qualche utente che si chiami 112 o 113!!! Vabbè va...crepi l'avarizia, mi va bene anche 115!!


115 = vigili del fuoco = bagnino :embolo:


Eratò ha detto:


> AHHHHHHH!Solo al nome mi vengono i cuorincini agli occhi cara lola:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:...


:miiiii:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno presa per indemoniata due volte in via mia...
> 
> Che culo...:facepalm:


A me forse anche più  di 2 volte se ti consola:rotfl:

Cmq uno per te e uno per me (dubito che farà  effetto)
apa:apa:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> 115 = vigili del fuoco = bagnino :embolo:
> 
> 
> :miiiii:


Perché? Siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me forse anche più  di 2 volte se ti consola:rotfl:
> 
> Cmq uno per te e uno per me (dubito che farà  effetto)
> apa:apa:


Ma ti hanno ingozzata di ostie per vedere l'effetto?!


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ridi pure tu...m'hai rovinata!!!
> 
> E io che parevo un dolce fiorellino di campo...



Seeeeeeee....del campo di Woodstock:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Seeeeeeee....del campo di Woodstock:rotfl:


:rock::canna::canna::canna:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno ingozzata di ostie per vedere l'effetto?!


Nooooo....sono allergica.Non sia mai che mi venga uno shock anafilattico:scared:


----------



## Nicka (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nooooo....sono allergica.Non sia mai che mi venga uno shock anafilattico:scared:


Ecco, io invece sono stata ingozzata...:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rock::canna::canna::canna:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, io invece sono stata ingozzata...:unhappy:


Vieni da me.....Invece che ostia danno il pane  e il vino alle 9 del mattino


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ridi pure tu...m'hai rovinata!!!
> 
> E io che parevo un dolce fiorellino di campo...


...certo.








:sorriso2:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché? Siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra:carneval:


Bene! Lo scopro così... è doloroso... è tremendo... però, lo capisco, sai? Tu sei così bella e perfetta e lui merita il meglio... Ok, mi defilo... sparisco per sempre dalle vostre vite, se vi vedrò passeggiare abbracciati, felici, vi saluterò comuqnue... sono una personcina educata... in bocca al lupo... vi meritate...
























:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bene! Lo scopro così... è doloroso... è tremendo... però, lo capisco, sai? Tu sei così bella e perfetta e lui merita il meglio... Ok, mi defilo... sparisco per sempre dalle vostre vite, se vi vedrò passeggiare abbracciati, felici, vi saluterò comuqnue... sono una personcina educata... in bocca al lupo... vi meritate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ?Bella e perfetta?Noooooooo....non è  vero!Sono solo una povera illusa che ....pensavo tra di voi fosse finita...ma è inutile.Mi tolgo di mezzo,non posso competere con te.Bella in tutti i sensi,ricca di culturs,musica,sentimenti,una donna completa mica una povera provinciale come me....Mi scuso lola e mi faccio da parte anche in nome della nostra amicizia


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ?Bella e perfetta?Noooooooo....non è  vero!Sono solo una povera illusa che ....pensavo tra di voi fosse finita...ma è inutile.Mi tolgo di mezzo,non posso competere con te.Bella in tutti i sensi,ricca di culturs,musica,sentimenti,una donna completa mica una povera provinciale come me....Mi scuso lola e mi faccio da parte anche in nome della nostra amicizia


Ma no, no... Eratò come potrei mai vivere con il rimorso di aver spezzato il cuore a una donna così intelligente, ironica, saggia, piena di gioia di vivere come te? Non me lo perdonerei mai! Mai!

Soprattutto per salvaguardare la nostra amicizia, a cui tengo tantissimo, credo che President dovrà farsene una ragione...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bene! Lo scopro così... è doloroso... è tremendo... però, lo capisco, sai? Tu sei così bella e perfetta e lui merita il meglio... Ok, mi defilo... sparisco per sempre dalle vostre vite, se vi vedrò passeggiare abbracciati, felici, vi saluterò comuqnue... sono una personcina educata... in bocca al lupo... vi meritate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eratò ha detto:


> Io ?Bella e perfetta?Noooooooo....non è  vero!Sono solo una povera illusa che ....pensavo tra di voi fosse finita...ma è inutile.Mi tolgo di mezzo,non posso competere con te.Bella in tutti i sensi,ricca di culturs,musica,sentimenti,una donna completa mica una povera provinciale come me....Mi scuso lola e mi faccio da parte anche in nome della nostra amicizia





lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no, no... Eratò come potrei mai vivere con il rimorso di aver spezzato il cuore a una donna così intelligente, ironica, saggia, piena di gioia di vivere come te? Non me lo perdonerei mai! Mai!
> 
> Soprattutto per salvaguardare la nostra amicizia, a cui tengo tantissimo, credo che President dovrà farsene una ragione...


Lo sapete il detto: tra i due litiganti....


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo sapete il detto: tra i due litiganti....


Farfie, però... non ti accontenti mai!


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no, no... Eratò come potrei mai vivere con il rimorso di aver spezzato il cuore a una donna così intelligente, ironica, saggia, piena di gioia di vivere come te? Non me lo perdonerei mai! Mai!
> 
> Soprattutto per salvaguardare la nostra amicizia, a cui tengo tantissimo, credo che President dovrà farsene una ragione...


NO!NO!Faccio schifo!Pensi tutto quello di me perché  on mi nosci ancora bene....Io sono instabile,scostante,lunatica(e poi mi vedessi la mattina con i capelli a pazza cambieresti opinione sulla bellezza)....Proprio perche vi voglio bene mi levo di mezzo....Amatevi!Per me sarà già  una felicità  immensa...



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> NO!NO!Faccio schifo!Pensi tutto quello di me perché  on mi nosci ancora bene....Io sono instabile,scostante,lunatica(e poi mi vedessi la mattina con i capelli a pazza cambieresti opinione sulla bellezza)....Proprio perche vi voglio bene mi levo di mezzo....Amatevi!Per me sarà già  una felicità  immensa...
> 
> 
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Eratò... mi sa che se ci si mette Farfalla, siamo tutte e due fuori gioco... :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Farfie, però... non ti accontenti mai!


Intanto alle 2 stanotte soffrivamo entrambi di insonnia ed eravamo qui a farci compagnia


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo sapete il detto: tra i due litiganti....


Senti Farfa' senza offesa : ma te sei già  la più corteggiata di 'sto posto...se lo devo lascia' a lola ce lo lascio (lola qui rimaniamo fregateper cui datte una mossa!).Ma a te NO!Ecchecazz!Un po' pure a noi no?Dai pietà!


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto alle 2 stanotte soffrivamo entrambi di insonnia ed eravamo qui a farci compagnia


Tu e President?iange::girlcry:iange::girlcry:iange::girlcry::embolo:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto alle 2 stanotte soffrivamo entrambi di insonnia ed eravamo qui a farci compagnia


Eh ho visto, ho visto... hai sempre quella marcia in più tu... io sono crollata, come una povera vecchietta...


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eratò... mi sa che se ci si mette Farfalla, siamo tutte e due fuori gioco... :unhappy:



Psiit!Senti se ce lo coccoliamo insieme al Presidentuccio a Farfalla la facciamo fuori subito


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Farfa' senza offesa : ma te sei già  la più corteggiata di 'sto posto...se lo devo lascia' a lola ce lo lascio (lola qui rimaniamo fregateper cui datte una mossa!).Ma a te NO!Ecchecazz!Un po' pure a noi no?Dai pietà!


Intanto la più corrteggiata da chi?
La realtà è che ho un amministratore che tiene lontani tutti e quindi non mi
corteggia nessuno 
Poi scusa capita di essere corteggiata da qualcuno e invece desiderare altro


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Farfa' senza offesa : ma te sei già  la più corteggiata di 'sto posto...se lo devo lascia' a lola ce lo lascio (*lola qui rimaniamo fregate**per cui datte una mossa!*).Ma a te NO!Ecchecazz!Un po' pure a noi no?Dai pietà!





Eratò ha detto:


> Tu e President?iange::girlcry:iange::girlcry:iange::girlcry::embolo:



Va bene! Non posso vederti così agitata! Hai ragione: riprendiamocelo e poi decideremo il da farsi! (Ginga)


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Psiit!Senti se ce lo coccoliamo insieme al Presidentuccio a Farfalla la facciamo fuori subito


Dici che gli potrebbe interessare? Mi sembra un'ottima idea! L'unione fa la forza!


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Va bene! Non posso vederti così agitata! Hai ragione: riprendiamocelo e poi decideremo il da farsi! (Ginga)


Macche decideremo!Hai ancora dubbi sul da farsi?


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Macche decideremo!Hai ancora dubbi sul da farsi?


mmmh... credo di no...


----------



## Eratò (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto la più corrteggiata da chi?La realtà è che ho un amministratore che tiene lontani tutti e quindi non micorteggia nessuno Poi scusa capita di essere corteggiata da qualcuno e invece desiderare altro


Farfa' te facessi la lista dei corteggiatori ci volesse un 3d di 100 pagine!Dai su...:mexican:Solo a senti Farfalla si mettono tutti in ginocchio da te!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto alle 2 stanotte soffrivamo entrambi di insonnia ed eravamo qui a farci compagnia


E io facevo il guardone della situazione.

Sentite, ma allora che gli/le facciamo a Marianna34? Ma si è mai rivelata?


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E io facevo il guardone della situazione.
> 
> Sentite, ma allora che gli/le facciamo a Marianna34? Ma si è mai rivelata?


E che le/gli vuoi fare? :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> E che le/gli vuoi fare? :rotfl:


Mi riservo di ascoltare prima la sua storia. 
Poi vediamo, dopotutto ora il forum ha un vuoto da colmare.

E mi riferisco all'Impresa Demolizioni, non è un riferimento sessuale gratuito!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> molto crudelmente cominciassimo noi a invocare i nuovi nick che compaiono a fondo pagina?
> Tipo un comitato di benvenuto, ma fastidioso. Come nei villaggi turistici.


Bella idea ciao Marianna benvenuta...beccati questa...

[video=youtube;p6ol_LFjotY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6ol_LFjotY[/video]


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

Benvenuto a Passivo...


----------



## drusilla (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuto a Passivo...


jodeeeer


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuto a Passivo...


Ti prego, facciamoci un thread dedicato!!!
Anzi, proposta megaufficiale per l'amministrazione: una nuova sezione di *Benvenuto Coatto*.


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Passivo!


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Benvenuto Passivo 
Speriamo però che sul forum smentirai il tuo nick...


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Benvenuto Passivo
> Speriamo però che sul forum smentirai il tuo nick...


Ma temo che qui non ci legga...


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma temo che qui non ci legga...


perché?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> perché?


Diciamo che un utente che arriva qui con la sua storia e le ossa rotte, se ci arriva come ci sono arrivato io, sarà molto meno attento ai thread di cazzeggio rispetto a quelli che gli spiegano con empatia e tanta pazienza che tipo di autotreno l'ha appena investito.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Facciamogli un thread apposta, così non può non vederlo!!!!


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che un utente che arriva qui con la sua storia e le ossa rotte, se ci arriva come ci sono arrivato io, sarà molto meno attento ai thread di cazzeggio rispetto a quelli che gli spiegano con empatia e tanta pazienza che tipo di autotreno l'ha appena investito.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Io pure quando sono entrata c'ho messo un po' prima di guardare le altre sezioni oltre il confessionale, ma mi sono iscritta e ho portato la mia storia direttamente... poi ho cominciato a interagire negli altri 3ds...

Cmq, stiamo a vedere, c'è sempre la cosa che i nuovi ora devono aspettare un po' prima di vedersi pubblicati i post...


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuto a Passivo...


ci sono anche Cuck ed Ultima


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono anche Cuck ed Ultima


Passi per Cuck...ma Ultima!?!??!!?
Voglio cambiare nick in Perplessa!!!


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono anche Cuck ed Ultima



no, non ce la posso fare :sbatti:


----------



## Eratò (19 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passi per Cuck...ma Ultima!?!??!!?
> Voglio cambiare nick in Perplessa!!!


Anche a me piacerebbe Tubaraa ma suona male


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

io voglio essere Oscura


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio essere Oscura


sei troppo solare...


----------



## drusilla (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> sei troppo solare...


Lola! Non avevo visto il tuo avatar! amorevole[emoji2]


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Gennaio 2015)

Sezione!! Di!! Benvenuto!! Coatto!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lola! Non avevo visto il tuo avatar! amorevole[emoji2]


Carino, vero? Tutto merito di quell'impertinente di zadig...


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> sei troppo solare...


ultimamente no


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ultimamente no


E questo mi dispiace molto...


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> E questo mi dispiace molto...



passerà


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2015)

ma Passivo secondo voi ??? :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (20 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> passerà


vieni da zadiguccio tuo, che ti intossica!


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

*Ehhhhhhhhh benvenuta*

a eleonoraB35!!!!!!!Qualsiasi cosa tu abbia letto sappi che non è  mai come sembra....:updue:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> a eleonoraB35!!!!!!!Qualsiasi cosa tu abbia letto sappi che non è  mai come sembra....:updue:


Ecco, lei non ha avuto bisogno di essere spronata in alcun modo, pare. 

eek


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, lei non ha avuto bisogno di essere spronata in alcun modo, pare.
> 
> eek


Lasciamo perdere....


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> a eleonoraB35!!!!!!!Qualsiasi cosa tu abbia letto sappi che non è  mai come sembra....:updue:


tu è meglio che non leggi il suo 3d


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu è meglio che non leggi il suo 3d


Gia letto...


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vieni da zadiguccio tuo, che ti intossica!


no, no... che intossichi tu... sciò...



Simy ha detto:


> passerà


:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gia letto...



:yoga:


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

benvenuti

Olimpia ... 

& 

Dazedandconfused ... 


sienne


----------



## Dazedandconfused (21 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> benvenuti
> 
> ...


Ciao.…


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dazedandconfused ha detto:


> Ciao.…


Buongiorno.Ben trovata


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dazedandconfused ha detto:


> Ciao.…



Ciao

bello che hai postato il tuo primo post, dopo oltre un anno che ci segui. 

Benvenuta ... 

Piano piano ... così come te la senti ... 




sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> a eleonoraB35!!!!!!!Qualsiasi cosa tu abbia letto sappi che non è  mai come sembra....:updue:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: e ti ha preso troppo alla lettera.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dazedandconfused ha detto:


> Ciao.…


Ciao  
Quando ti va, e se ti va, con piacere ti ascolteremo, pardon,leggeremo!


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: e ti ha preso troppo alla lettera.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Eh....proprio a lei dovevo dare il benvenuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dazedandconfused ha detto:


> Ciao.…


Ciao e benvenuta 

Quando vorrai, ti ascoltiamo molto volentieri!


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dazedandconfused ha detto:


> Ciao.…


Evviva, funziona!!!!! 

[video=youtube;ME5PpysdA4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME5PpysdA4U[/video]

Bevenuta!!


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> benvenuti
> 
> ...


Hola Sienne! 

E ciao, Dazed


----------



## zadig (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Hola Sienne!
> 
> E ciao, Dazed


ciao Olimpia, benvenuta sul forum.
Una domanda: ti va di entrare nelle grazie degli amministratori del forum?
Te lo chiedo perchè dal nick che hai scelto sembri ben imbottita...


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ciao Olimpia, benvenuta sul forum.
> Una domanda: ti va di entrare nelle grazie degli amministratori del forum?
> Te lo chiedo perchè dal nick che hai scelto sembri ben imbottita...


Tu dici? Il nick l'ho scelto perché mi piaceva il riferimento mitologico. Ho l'impressione che l'imbottitura di cui parli sia tutta negli occhi di chi guarda (o nella sua testa, che poi è lo stesso)


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Tu dici? Il nick l'ho scelto perché mi piaceva il riferimento mitologico. Ho l'impressione che l'imbottitura di cui parli sia tutta negli occhi di chi guarda (o nella sua testa, che poi è lo stesso)


Benvenuta!! Evviva!!


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Tu dici? Il nick l'ho scelto perché mi piaceva il riferimento mitologico. Ho l'impressione che l'imbottitura di cui parli sia tutta negli occhi di chi guarda (o nella sua testa, che poi è lo stesso)


Voglio fare un sondaggio sul perchè l'ambito mitologico sia così preso d'assalto nella scelta di un nick! 
Benvenuta!


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Olimpia, benvenuta bellissimo nick :festa:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non mollo, basta leggere.
Scrivi.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mollo, basta leggere.
> Scrivi.


A chi ti riferisci?


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci?


Al nuovo utente nonmollo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

*di Sfracellata*

avete notizie?


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Al nuovo utente nonmollo


Io ad esempio sono arrivata qui per leggere il tuo blog


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Benvenuta!! Evviva!!





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Olimpia, benvenuta bellissimo nick :festa:


Grazie, siete gentilissimi! :bacio:



Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio fare un sondaggio sul perchè l'ambito mitologico sia così preso d'assalto nella scelta di un nick!
> Benvenuta!


Ma ne sei proprio sicura? Ho visto una Minerva e una Circe, ma molti ultimi utenti sembrano orientati su altro tipo di immagini :rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Al nuovo utente nonmollo





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di Sfracellata avete notizie?





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma Passivo secondo voi ??? :rotfl:





perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono anche Cuck ed Ultima





perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi il modo di convincere Dissolta,Paranoica e Follia a partecipare al forum, ti pago da bere


La mia scelta, comunque è davvero superficiale: è bello il suono del nome Olimpia, così liquido... Mi sarebbe piaciuto chiamare mia figlia così, ma alla mia proposta c'è stato un sollevamento generale di scudi :carneval: E allora mi sono detta, vabbè, almeno lo uso per me!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> La mia scelta, comunque è davvero superficiale: è bello il suono del nome *Olimpia*, così liquido... Mi sarebbe piaciuto chiamare mia figlia così, ma alla mia proposta c'è stato un sollevamento generale di scudi :carneval: E allora mi sono detta, vabbè, almeno lo uso per me!


Perplesso. Me la banni per favore


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplesso. Me la banni per favore



Ops! Ho forse pestato un caccone? :mexican:


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Grazie, siete gentilissimi! :bacio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chiamala Ifigenia 
Poi cresce bene


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ops! Ho forse pestato un caccone? :mexican:


Mmmm
Bannatela


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

ed alla fine si scoprì che chiamare i nuovi utenti funzionò! :facepalm:


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mmmm
> Bannatela


Ma allora è vero quello che si dice di voi, ovvero che siete brutti e cattivi con i nuovi


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ma allora è vero quello che si dice di voi, ovvero che siete brutti e cattivi con i nuovi


Ma no
Solo io


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ops! Ho forse pestato un caccone? :mexican:


Aspetta che Perplesso realizzi che ti sei scelta lo stesso nome di quel passerotto spelacchiato che i laziali fanno volare ogni domenica sopra la stadio, poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta che Perplesso realizzi che ti sei scelta lo stesso nome di quel passerotto spelacchiato che i laziali fanno volare ogni domenica sopra la stadio, poi ne riparliamo


Oggi troppi utenti hanno vita breve


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta che Perplesso realizzi che ti sei scelta lo stesso nome di quel passerotto spelacchiato che i laziali fanno volare ogni domenica sopra la stadio, poi ne riparliamo


Ahia! :facepalm:
Non c'è una faccina che si sotterra?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ahia! :facepalm:
> Non c'è una faccina che si sotterra?


Io sono quello corruttibile


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io sono quello corruttibile


C'entrano qualcosa le imbottiture, per caso?
:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no
> Solo io


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si come no!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> C'entrano qualcosa le imbottiture, per caso?
> :singleeye:


Parliamone


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> C'entrano qualcosa le imbottiture, per caso?
> :singleeye:


Ma non gli credere
Tubarao è un bot


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parliamone


​In che guaio mi sono cacciata


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

In questo caso più che un bot mi pare un bottano. La vuole da tutti eh..! è peggio di homer che chiede privati a tutte:singleeye:


----------



## Traccia (23 Gennaio 2015)

*info...*

scusate...ma da dove si evincono i nomi degli utenti? vorrei farmici un giretto purio. E come si capisce chi è nuovo appena iscritto? come fate a sapere che esistono nick che non hanno mai scritto?
non sono cosi addentro a qsti link del forum

ps x Olimpia: hai scelto come nome quello dell'aquila dei tifosi della lazio e qui gli amministratori sono tutti Romanisti!!! ahia ahia ahia... Segui il calcio? se si: di che squadra sei?


----------



## Leda (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scusate...ma da dove si evincono i nomi degli utenti? vorrei farmici un giretto purio. E come si capisce chi è nuovo appena iscritto? come fate a sapere che esistono nick che non hanno mai scritto?
> non sono cosi addentro a qsti link del forum
> 
> ps x Olimpia: hai scelto come nome quello dell'aquila dei tifosi della lazio e qui gli amministratori sono tutti Romanisti!!! ahia ahia ahia... Segui il calcio? se si: di che squadra sei?


Eh no che non seguo il calcio! Non mi sarei mica inguaiata in questo modo consapevolmente!! XD


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scusate...ma da dove si evincono i nomi degli utenti? vorrei farmici un giretto purio. E come si capisce chi è nuovo appena iscritto? come fate a sapere che esistono nick che non hanno mai scritto?
> non sono cosi addentro a qsti link del forum
> 
> ps x Olimpia: hai scelto come nome quello dell'aquila dei tifosi della lazio e qui gli amministratori sono tutti Romanisti!!! ahia ahia ahia... Segui il calcio? se si: di che squadra sei?


In home page. In basso.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In questo caso più che un bot mi pare un bottano. La vuole da tutti eh..! è peggio di homer che chiede privati a tutte:singleeye:


No. Ferrea selezione si fice


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scusate...ma da dove si evincono i nomi degli utenti? vorrei farmici un giretto purio. E come si capisce chi è nuovo appena iscritto? come fate a sapere che esistono nick che non hanno mai scritto?
> non sono cosi addentro a qsti link del forum
> 
> ps x Olimpia: hai scelto come nome quello dell'aquila dei tifosi della lazio e qui gli amministratori sono tutti Romanisti!!! ahia ahia ahia... Segui il calcio? se si: di che squadra sei?


guarda la barra: menù comunità , lista utenti


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scusate...ma da dove si evincono i nomi degli utenti? vorrei farmici un giretto purio. E come si capisce chi è nuovo appena iscritto? come fate a sapere che esistono nick che non hanno mai scritto?
> non sono cosi addentro a qsti link del forum
> 
> ps x Olimpia: hai scelto come nome quello dell'aquila dei tifosi della lazio e qui gli amministratori sono tutti Romanisti!!! ahia ahia ahia... Segui il calcio? se si: di che squadra sei?


alcune cose le posso sapere solo io.

Per il resto c'è il fondo dell'Home Page del forum e più in alto c'è la stringa nera: clicchi su Comunità,apri la tendina, clicchi di nuovo su lista utenti e ti appaiono tutti gli utenti di tradinet suddivisi per lettera;

da lì puoi evincere data di iscrizione,monte post ed ultimo passaggio sul forum


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Ferrea selezione si fice



:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> alcune cose le posso sapere solo io.
> 
> Per il resto c'è il fondo dell'Home Page del forum e più in alto c'è la stringa nera: clicchi su Comunità,apri la tendina, clicchi di nuovo su lista utenti e ti appaiono tutti gli utenti di tradinet suddivisi per lettera;
> 
> da lì puoi evincere data di iscrizione,monte post ed ultimo passaggio sul forum


Update usertable set ct_lvl_n='1' where Username = 'occhiverdi'


----------



## Palladiano (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Eh no che non seguo il calcio! Non mi sarei mica inguaiata in questo modo consapevolmente!! XD


Ma sei troppo inconsapevole
Rischi grosso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma sei troppo inconsapevole
> Rischi grosso


Diglielo che rischia l'osteoporosi....[emoji16]


----------



## Traccia (23 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> alcune cose le posso sapere solo io.
> 
> 
> Per il resto c'è il fondo dell'Home Page del forum e più in alto c'è la stringa nera: clicchi su Comunità,apri la tendina, clicchi di nuovo su lista utenti e ti appaiono tutti gli utenti di tradinet suddivisi per lettera;
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda la barra: menù comunità , lista utenti





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In home page. In basso.



GRAZIE!!!!!
MA MI SI è APERTO UN MONDOOOOOOOOOO
a parte che siamo tantissimi
e poi non immaginavo così tanti utenti che leggono senza scrivere!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> ​In che guaio mi sono cacciata


Benvenuta  tuba è innocuo  ( se mi bannano piacere di averti incrociata )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> GRAZIE!!!!!
> MA MI SI è APERTO UN MONDOOOOOOOOOO
> a parte che siamo tantissimi
> e poi non immaginavo così tanti utenti che leggono senza scrivere!!!!!!!


Avranno paura di noi cattivoni. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> alcune cose le posso sapere solo io.
> 
> Per il resto c'è il fondo dell'Home Page del forum e più in alto c'è la stringa nera: clicchi su Comunità,apri la tendina, clicchi di nuovo su lista utenti e ti appaiono *tutti gli utenti di tradinet suddivisi per lettera;*
> 
> da lì puoi evincere data di iscrizione,monte post ed ultimo passaggio sul forum




Ammaestratore di Troie è ancora uno dei miei nickname preferiti


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Avranno paura di noi cattivoni. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


In realtà siamo buonissimi


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà siamo buonissimi


E sensibili e pannosi! 
Soprattutto Callaghan.


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io ad esempio sono arrivata qui per leggere il tuo blog


È un faro per le allodole.
:mexican:

Negli anni molti utenti mi hanno detto questo.
Che hanno cominciato a scrivere qui per il blog.



Strano che non vi siate accorti che è tutto finto.
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiamala Ifigenia
> Poi cresce bene


:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un faro per le allodole.
> :mexican:
> 
> Negli anni molti utenti mi hanno detto questo.
> ...


Tebe anch'io... spassoso e a puntate! Feuilleton s.XXI [emoji2] poi pensa che in quell'epoca ero tradita ma non riuscivo comunque a detestarti[emoji2]


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tebe anch'io... spassoso e a puntate! Feuilleton s.XXI [emoji2] poi pensa che in quell'epoca ero tradita ma non riuscivo comunque a detestarti[emoji2]


È la mia maledizione.
Da sempre sono "simpatica" ai traditi e non ai traditori.
Uff.


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È la mia maledizione.
> Da sempre sono "simpatica" ai traditi e non ai traditori.
> Uff.


Adesso sono "traditora" e mi sei ancora più simpatica[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È la mia maledizione.
> Da sempre sono "simpatica" ai traditi e non ai traditori.
> Uff.


Vero,  io ti trovo adorabile e sono  tradita :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

A ME MI è sempre stata simpatica. 

L'ho mostrizzata poco poco dopo il suo primo post sul forum. Ma poi parlammo in privato di attori e attrici................porno 

Un raggio di sole in un forum triste


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta  tuba è innocuo  ( se mi bannano piacere di averti incrociata )


Tuba è tutto fumo e niente arrosto... e pure blindato... :carneval:

(se bannano anche me ci vediamo al solito posto :singleeye


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tuba è tutto fumo e niente arrosto... e pure blindato... :carneval:
> 
> (se bannano anche me ci vediamo al solito posto :singleeye


Postate preoccupate....tu e quell'altra


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ammaestratore di Troie è ancora uno dei miei nickname preferiti


Anche il mio...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tuba è tutto fumo e niente arrosto... e pure blindato... :carneval:
> 
> (se bannano anche me ci vediamo al solito posto :singleeye


Ok baby :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ma zadig oggi s'è visto ?


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Postate preoccupate....tu e quell'altra


Ma dai, t'ho appena dato ragione?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Postate preoccupate....tu e quell'altra


:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio ruffiana My second name) :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok baby :up:






Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma zadig oggi s'è visto ?


Sarà andato a far scorta di immagini per gli avatar...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sarà andato a far scorta di immagini per gli avatar...


Speriamo


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso sono "traditora" e mi sei ancora più simpatica[emoji12] [emoji12]


Meno male che ogni tanto porto qualcuno sulla retta via.Son soddisfazioni.Cazzo. Non mi escono di nuovo le faccine.Che palle sto smart


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A ME MI è sempre stata simpatica. L'ho mostrizzata poco poco dopo il suo primo post sul forum. Ma poi parlammo in privato di attori e attrici................porno Un raggio di sole in un forum triste


Mostrizzata poco poco poco?Minchia.Mi avete fatto vedere i sorci verdi, bastardi insidie che non siete altro.Soprattutto una utente...come si chiamava?Che poi era una dei vecchi e mizzichina, mi stava al culo come una cozza sparandomi rossi ccome se piovesse.Pensava fossi fossi...manco mi ricordo.Rientrata qualche mese fa, e manco mi ha chiesto scusa per lo sbaglio. Poi se ne è di nuovo andata via dicendo che il forum faceva cagare o qualcosa del genere.Accidenti.Non mi viene in mente il nick.Però devo ammettere che tu dopo pochi post hai capito che ero davvero kreti e non un fake e ci siamo lanciati nel porno.Che bei momenti.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Forse mk ?


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Chiamala Ifigenia
> Poi cresce bene


Ifigenia c'est moi, l'è cosa ovvia che cresca bene!!! 



Olimpia ha detto:


> La mia scelta, comunque è davvero superficiale: è bello il suono del nome Olimpia, così liquido... Mi sarebbe piaciuto chiamare mia figlia così, ma alla mia proposta c'è stato un sollevamento generale di scudi :carneval: E allora mi sono detta, vabbè, almeno lo uso per me!


A me il nome mitologico piace proprio! Quando dovevo iscrivermi ne cercavo uno pure io, poi ho tralasciato.
Comunque se avrò mai una figlia ho due opzioni: Arya o Dafne. Mi piacciono troppo! Dafne in particolare!
In realtà mi piacerebbe molto anche Calliope, ma lo vedo ancora più impegnativo! 



Tebe ha detto:


> È la mia maledizione.
> Da sempre sono "simpatica" ai traditi e non ai traditori.
> Uff.


Tranquilla, sei molto simpatica anche alle facocere!


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ifigenia c'est moi, l'è cosa ovvia che cresca bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafne...Meraviglioso!


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dafne...Meraviglioso!


Se è femmina è dato all'80%!! :inlove:
Anche il mio moroso appena gliel'ho accennato ha detto subito sì!! Piace molto a entrambi...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se è femmina è dato all'80%!! :inlove:
> Anche il mio moroso appena gliel'ho accennato ha detto subito sì!! Piace molto a entrambi...


La mia prima insegnante di Capoeira (madre italia, padre greco, nata e cresciuta a Milano) si chiamava Daphne. Ma col ph.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La mia prima insegnante di Capoeira (madre italia, padre greco, nata e cresciuta a Milano) si chiamava Daphne. Ma col ph.


Su quello sono indecisa a dire il vero! 

Minchia si vede che oggi ho passato il pomeriggio col piccolo arrivato alla mia amica!? 
Penso ai nomi!!


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su quello sono indecisa a dire il vero!
> 
> Minchia si vede che oggi ho passato il pomeriggio col piccolo arrivato alla mia amica!?
> Penso ai nomi!!


Lasciare un neonato a una donna è l'arma nascosta dei paladini delle nascite! Venerdi mi hanno lasciato un piccolino di tre mesi per quattro ore e non ho fatto che pensarlo per tre giorni!!


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lasciare un neonato a una donna è l'arma nascosta dei paladini delle nascite! Venerdi mi hanno lasciato un piccolino di tre mesi per quattro ore e non ho fatto che pensarlo per tre giorni!!


Ora non esageriamo...


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora non esageriamo...


Il pensierino l'hai fatto però... io al massimo ruberei uno giá fatto e partorito... troppa fatica ormai[emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il pensierino l'hai fatto però... io al massimo ruberei uno giá fatto e partorito... troppa fatica ormai[emoji2]


E' molto difficile che io possa rimanere incinta, se succede me lo tengo, ma in ogni caso non lo cerco!


----------



## drusilla (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' molto difficile che io possa rimanere incinta, se succede me lo tengo, ma in ogni caso non lo cerco!


[emoji106]


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

stellasole benvenuta...
forse sarebbe stato meglio avessi evitato il sole e ti fossi tenuta solo la stella.Cmq benvenuta l'ho già  detto?Si l'ho gia detto....


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Gennaio 2015)

Benvenuti! Palesatevi!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no
> Solo io


Jb esci da questo utente apa:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È un faro per le allodole.
> :mexican:
> 
> Negli anni molti utenti mi hanno detto questo.
> ...


:diffi: lo sapevo che non eri 00tette :diffi: esci allo scoperto tettona!


----------



## Palladiano (25 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Jb esci da questo utente apa:


:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (25 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> ​In che guaio mi sono cacciata


non dirmi che non ti avevo avvertita...
Fossi in te andrei subito a farmi una mastoplastica additiva. E senza risparmiare sul silicone.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

C'è un ritmo di iscrizioni speventevole negli ultimi giorni!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un ritmo di iscrizioni speventevole negli ultimi giorni!!!


ma come iscrizioni non siamo mai andati in sofferenza.   gli è che poi sono tutti timidi e non scrivono


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma come iscrizioni non siamo mai andati in sofferenza.   gli è che poi sono tutti timidi e non scrivono


e scusa possiamo delegare una persona (io sarei felice di farlo) che si occupa di mandare messaggi di benvenuto e coccole (per la gioia di JB) ai nuovi e invitarli non tanto a raccontare la loro stopria se non se la sentissero ma almeno contribuire, che te ne pare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma come iscrizioni non siamo mai andati in sofferenza. gli è che poi sono tutti timidi e non scrivono


Che poi ci sono dei nick che... Sentenza ad esempio.
Chissà che post potrebbe scrivere.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e scusa possiamo delegare una persona (io sarei felice di farlo) che si occupa di mandare messaggi di benvenuto e coccole (per la gioia di JB) ai nuovi e invitarli non tanto a raccontare la loro stopria se non se la sentissero ma almeno contribuire, che te ne pare?


è che i neoiscritti hanno la messaggistica bloccata,all'inizio, altrimenti sarei ben felice di delegare te e Tebe al comitato di benvenuto. 

però se hai idee per convincere Dissolta e Ciro Gervasio a scrivere,sono tutt'orecchi


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che i neoiscritti hanno la messaggistica bloccata,all'inizio, altrimenti sarei ben felice di delegare te e Tebe al comitato di benvenuto.
> 
> però se hai idee per convincere Dissolta e Ciro Gervasio a scrivere,sono tutt'orecchi


eppero sono online questi qui adesso?


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> eppero sono online questi qui adesso?


sì.   spesso ci sono anche Paranoica e Senzaparole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì. spesso ci sono anche Paranoica e Senzaparole.


Paranoica su, apriti con noi.

Senzaparole effettivamente è un po' ostico convincerlo a scrivere.


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   spesso ci sono anche Paranoica e Senzaparole.


vabbè Senzaparole è coerente, almeno :mexican:


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> vabbè Senzaparole è coerente, almeno :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma come iscrizioni non siamo mai andati in sofferenza.   gli è che poi sono tutti timidi e non scrivono


Poi c'è chi non c'entra una mazza (vedi me) e non scrive perché non sa che diavolo scrivere. :sad:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che i neoiscritti hanno la messaggistica bloccata,all'inizio, altrimenti sarei ben felice di delegare te e Tebe al comitato di benvenuto.
> 
> però se hai idee per convincere Dissolta e Ciro Gervasio a scrivere,sono tutt'orecchi


Io?

Ma uffi...che ti ho fatto di male?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Poi c'è chi non c'entra una mazza (vedi me) e non scrive perché non sa che diavolo scrivere. :sad:



Complimenti per il nik
mi piace un sacco


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Poi c'è chi non c'entra una mazza (vedi me) e non scrive perché non sa che diavolo scrivere. :sad:


Perché? Buttati nella mischia. ..fatti coinvolgere...esprimi anche il tuo pensiero.. per me sono indispensabili i pensieri di chiunque qui...mi piace sapere come si recepisce una azione, vista da vari angolazioni e altri spunto


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Complimenti per il nik
> mi piace un sacco


Grazie


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Perché? Buttati nella mischia. ..fatti coinvolgere...esprimi anche il tuo pensiero.. per me sono indispensabili i pensieri di chiunque qui...mi piace sapere come si recepisce una azione, vista da vari angolazioni e altri spunto


Ho qualche difficoltà, perché mi sembra di impicciarmi dei fatti degli altri. Magari quando riuscirò a mettere a fuoco un po' meglio i vari nick...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ho qualche difficoltà, perché mi sembra di impicciarmi dei fatti degli altri. Magari quando riuscirò a mettere a fuoco un po' meglio i vari nick...


Se raccontiamo però c'è desiderio di metter in piazza i fatti nostri. .. oppure il forum stesso non esisterebbe... insomma Vipera gentile...fatti i cazzi miei! :rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Se raccontiamo però c'è desiderio di metter in piazza i fatti nostri. .. oppure il forum stesso non esisterebbe... insomma Vipera gentile...fatti i cazzi miei! :rotfl:


Sì, ovvio, ma non sapendo nulla del pregresso preferisco aspettare un po' ed evitare topiche pazzesche. Metti che scambio il tradito con il traditore o viceversa...


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sì, ovvio, ma non sapendo nulla del pregresso preferisco aspettare un po' ed evitare topiche pazzesche. Metti che scambio il tradito con il traditore o viceversa...


Tranquillo è successo pure a me
Se sei gentile ci passano sopra altrimenti ti fanno nero

Che poi se sei qui qualcosa da dire ce l'avrai noh?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tranquillo è successo pure a me
> Se sei gentile ci passano sopra altrimenti ti fanno nero
> 
> Che poi se sei qui qualcosa da dire ce l'avrai noh?


No. Sono una povera naufraga della rete in cerca di un approdo virtuale e sono capitata qui, dove appunto non c'entro una mazza.


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No. Sono una povera naufraga della rete in cerca di un approdo virtuale e sono capitata qui, dove appunto non c'entro una mazza.


Beh come approdo non hai certo scelto un porto sicuro. Qui è come capo horn


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Beh come approdo non hai certo scelto un porto sicuro. Qui è come capo horn


Sì, ho notato.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No. Sono una povera naufraga della rete in cerca di un approdo virtuale e sono capitata qui, dove appunto non c'entro una mazza.


sì ma come sei carrozzata?


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma come sei carrozzata?


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Carrozzata Zagato


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> No. Sono una povera naufraga della rete in cerca di un approdo virtuale e sono capitata qui, dove appunto non c'entro una mazza.


Ma perchè  non c'entri una mazza?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma come sei carrozzata?


Me l'hai già chiesto e ti ho già risposto: malissimo. :facepalm:


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Me l'hai già chiesto e ti ho già risposto: malissimo. :facepalm:


ah sì? 
Porcapupazza non me lo ricordavo... è che la mia torbida mente si rifiuta di accettare risposte del genere.
Dai, fatti un calco e faccelo vedere!


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè  non c'entri una mazza?


Perché al momento non ho storie sentimentali tormentate. 
Già mi fossi iscritta qualche anno fa... Mannaggia.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perché al momento non ho storie sentimentali tormentate.
> Già mi fossi iscritta qualche anno fa... Mannaggia.


è il colmo essere dispiaciuti di non avere la testa come un cesto di lumache e, quindi, di non avere quei problemi!


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perché al momento non ho storie sentimentali tormentate.
> Già mi fossi iscritta qualche anno fa... Mannaggia.


Cara, la mia storia tormentata è finita 7 anni fa...


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perché al momento non ho storie sentimentali tormentate.
> Già mi fossi iscritta qualche anno fa... Mannaggia.


Non ti preoccupare....Abbiamo noi per tuttiTu pensa a dare un punto di vista...


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cara, la mia storia tormentata è finita 7 anni fa...


E da allora sei single oppure va tutto a gonfie vele?


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E da allora sei single oppure va tutto a gonfie vele?


Dopo un anno mi sono fidanzata col mio attuale...

L'apporto che potevo dare io su questo sito era semplicemente l'apporto di un'amante con una storia di 6 anni, amante innamorata dello stronzo, che era fidanzato e poi si è sposato.
Fra traditi e traditori ho voluto dare anche la visione di chi era la terza parte in causa...
Anche se dicono che io sia una facocera (  ) non è vero.
Ero dolce, tenera, ingenua, innamorata, ragazzina...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma guarda, non è che chi è assiduo frequentatore di tradinet sia perennemente portatore o fattore di corna...  

Oppure più che tradimento, dovrebbe esser un portale  rinchiudeteli.net, eh!


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è il colmo essere dispiaciuti di non avere la testa come un cesto di lumache e, quindi, di non avere quei problemi!


Non sono dispiaciuta. Da cosa l'avresti dedotto?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

@Eratò e Nicka 
Grazie, ragazze


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non sono dispiaciuta. Da cosa l'avresti dedotto?


da come hai scritto il post che ho quotato?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non è che chi è assiduo frequentatore di tradinet sia perennemente portatore o fattore di corna...
> 
> Oppure più che tradimento, dovrebbe esser un portale  rinchiudeteli.net, eh!


Ci credi che già il nome del forum mi mette ansia? Mi faccio i trip sulla cronologia, tipo che le mie figlie cominciano a guardarmi strano o robe del genere... 

Non parliamo poi del sottotitolo: portale dell'infedeltà. No, dico, qualcosa di meno eloquente pareva brutto?


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo un anno mi sono fidanzata col mio attuale...
> 
> L'apporto che potevo dare io su questo sito era semplicemente l'apporto di un'amante con una storia di 6 anni, amante innamorata dello stronzo, che era fidanzato e poi si è sposato.
> Fra traditi e traditori ho voluto dare anche la visione di chi era la terza parte in causa...
> ...


Mi rendo conto nicka di essere stato indiscreto


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ci credi che già il nome del forum mi mette ansia? Mi faccio i trip sulla cronologia, tipo che le mie figlie cominciano a guardarmi strano o robe del genere...
> 
> Non parliamo poi del sottotitolo: portale dell'infedeltà. No, dico, qualcosa di meno eloquente pareva brutto?


:rotfl: ma non far caso a formalismi, non ti far prendere da gironi infernali... se ci leggi da un pò sai che siamo tutti una gabbia di matti...e se leggi anche certi thread iniziano parlando di arance e si finisce di parlare di rocco siffredi... sentirsi fuori posto qui è molto difficile!


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto nicka di essere stato indiscreto


Ma figurati! 
Lo sanno tutti gli impiccioni di questo posto!


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto nicka di essere stato indiscreto


Mica sei discreto come me che chiedo foto del culo, delle tette etc!


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Mica sei discreto come me che chiedo foto del culo, delle tette etc!


Tu poi fai Discrezione di secondo nome!! 

Quasi quasi mi faccio un fake, Discrezione...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu poi fai Discrezione di secondo nome!!
> 
> Quasi quasi mi faccio un fake, Discrezione...


E almeno tu mi chiederai foto osè? iange: qui nessuno ci pensa a me...


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E almeno tu mi chiederai foto osè? iange: qui nessuno ci pensa a me...


Devo capire se broccolare gli uomini e poi ricattarli o broccolare le donne, farmi mandare foto osè e poi venderle agli uomini per ricattarli dopo...
Ora ci penso e poi ti dico!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo capire se broccolare gli uomini e poi ricattarli o broccolare le donne, farmi mandare foto osè e poi venderle agli uomini per ricattarli dopo...
> Ora ci penso e poi ti dico!!!


:rotfl:

 ma con me ti va male...qui tutti si broccolano... tutti paroloni e la posta langue... 
E pensare che di scared ho solo il cuore... se avessi messo altro... iange: 


:canna:


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E almeno tu mi chiederai foto osè? iange: qui nessuno ci pensa a me...





Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ma con me ti va male...qui tutti si broccolano... tutti paroloni e la posta langue...
> E pensare che di scared ho solo il cuore... se avessi messo altro... iange:
> ...


provvederò immediatamente!
E poi il tuo nick è propedeutico al tacchinamento... un cuore, messo sottosopra, diventa un culo! :carneval:


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu poi fai Discrezione di secondo nome!!
> 
> Quasi quasi mi faccio un fake, Discrezione...


sì, Discrezione_con_gli_occhiali!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> provvederò immediatamente!
> E poi il tuo nick è propedeutico al tacchinamento... un cuore, messo sottosopra, diventa un culo! :carneval:


no ecco questo no. questo non lo accetto. scared molla l osso immediatemente a sto giro non te la faccio passare, molla zadig.
e tu fila al largo, e' minorenne. via da qui


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no ecco questo no. questo non lo accetto. scared molla l osso immediatemente a sto giro non te la faccio passare, molla zadig.
> e tu fila al largo, e' minorenne. via da qui


cazzo... è minorenne?
Allora devo sbrigarmi, devo fare prima che compia i 18!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cazzo... è minorenne?
> Allora devo sbrigarmi, devo fare prima che compia i 18!


:ti-investo:


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :ti-investo:


com'era? Carne fresca liscia come la pesca...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> com'era? Carne fresca liscia come la pesca...


carne fresca pelle di pesca.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> carne fresca pelle di pesca.


haiku:
miss caciottina
pelle come una bambina
culo sodo e tondo
tette la fine del mondo.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> haiku:
> miss caciottina
> pelle come una bambina
> culo sodo e tondo
> tette la fine del mondo.


bon, me so innamorata


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bon, me so innamorata


un tempo, quando ero volgare, avrei detto: se la rima nun te piace, damme er culo e stamo a pace!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un tempo, quando ero volgare, avrei detto: se la rima nun te piace, damme er culo e stamo a pace!


io adoro volgarita'...tutta la redazione deve passare per volgarita'  (cit)


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io adoro volgarita'...tutta la redazione deve passare per volgarita'  (cit)


l'argento vivo che ti hanno dato da piccola doveva essere di primissima qualità!


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un tempo, quando ero volgare, avrei detto: se la rima nun te piace, damme er culo e stamo a pace!


Grandioso poeta
Altro che D'Annunzio


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Grandioso poeta
> Altro che D'Annunzio


ho ripreso il filone della scapigliatura milanese, palladià...


----------



## Palladiano (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho ripreso il filone della scapigliatura milanese, palladià...


Ahahaha


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> haiku:
> miss caciottina
> pelle come una bambina
> culo sodo e tondo
> tette la fine del mondo.


altro che vegliarde over 40


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> provvederò immediatamente!
> *E poi il tuo nick è propedeutico al tacchinamento... un cuore, messo sottosopra, diventa un culo!* :carneval:


Alleluia!:festa::festa: 

Dopo 2 anni qualcuno ha compreso la scelta del mio nick...
Tu si che cogli certe sottigliezze! :lipstick:





caciottina ha detto:


> no ecco questo no. questo non lo accetto. *scared molla l osso immediatemente *a sto giro non te la faccio passare, molla zadig.
> e tu fila al largo, e' minorenne. via da qui
> 
> 
> sono all'antica... io porgo il mio cu...oricino e lui se vuole...





zadig ha detto:


> cazzo... è minorenne?
> Allora devo sbrigarmi, devo fare prima che compia i 18!


Ho superato da un pò 18 anni :triste: mi scambiano spesso per 19enne, ma vado sui 24... ti va bene lo stesso? 
Io e Sbriciolata siamo state compagne alle superiori.. :carneval:



caciottina ha detto:


> carne fresca pelle di pesca.


Ecco brava... digli di come sono giuovine, e presca presca!




Palladiano ha detto:


> Grandioso poeta
> Altro che D'Annunzio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Alleluia!:festa::festa:
> 
> Dopo 2 anni qualcuno ha compreso la scelta del mio nick...
> Tu si che cogli certe sottigliezze! :lipstick:
> ...


Io te meno a te mica no...molla zadig tesoro  lo dico per la tua incolumita 
tvttttttb


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io te meno a te mica no...molla zadig tesoro  lo dico per la tua incolumita
> 
> tvttttttb



Io comincio a temere che qualcuno ci abbia creduto alla storia dei 23anni. Mah.


----------



## Nicka (30 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io comincio a temere che qualcuno ci abbia creduto alla storia dei 23anni. Mah.


Ti hanno broccolata?!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io te meno a te mica no...molla zadig tesoro  lo dico per la tua incolumita
> tvttttttb


ma da quando ho scritto zadig è sparito... 

:scared: 

dove l'hai chiuso poverino??? 








Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io comincio a temere che qualcuno ci abbia creduto alla storia dei 23anni. Mah.


23 gamba, digli :rotfl: 


Nicka ha detto:


> Ti hanno broccolata?!


no  se dici che ne hai 23 spariscono...mi sa che non le scrivono più. .. tabula rasa 



:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (30 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io te meno a te mica no...molla zadig tesoro  lo dico per la tua incolumita
> tvttttttb





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma da quando ho scritto zadig è sparito...
> 
> :scared:
> 
> dove l'hai chiuso poverino???


 
propongo un bel catfight nel fango, ed io faccio l'arbitro palpatore!


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

*Nonmollo*

fai benissimo a non mollare....ma sarebbe bello se ci spiegassi come fai.


----------



## Leda (31 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> fai benissimo a non mollare....ma sarebbe bello se ci spiegassi come fai.


Carboni attivi? :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Carboni attivi? :singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> propongo un bel catfight nel fango, ed io faccio l'arbitro palpatore!


ok, a condizione che tu stai nel mezzo


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> fai benissimo a non mollare....ma sarebbe bello se ci spiegassi come fai.


Quoto! Palesati Nonmollo, mi stai inquietando... ci conosciamo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto! Palesati Nonmollo, mi stai inquietando... ci conosciamo??


ma mollo secondo te è voce verbale o aggettivo? Perchè potrebbe essere interessante saperlo...


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mollo secondo te è voce verbale o aggettivo? Perchè potrebbe essere interessante saperlo...


mollo aggettivo? non è molle? aspetta che googlo...

è un mondo difficile per una non madrelingua caspita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mollo aggettivo? non è molle? aspetta che googlo...
> 
> è un mondo difficile per una non madrelingua caspita!


http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/mollo/


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/mollo/


allora non si crede un pappamolla ma non smolla niente di se...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> allora non si crede un pappamolla ma non smolla niente di se...


Oppure aspetta che dopo una dichiarazione del genere, siano le utenti a contattarlo.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oppure aspetta che dopo una dichiarazione del genere, siano le utenti a contattarlo.


con me può aspettare seduto...

ho visto che ha visitato la genialata del mio forum e il nick mi ha inquietato, conosco un paio - uno in particolare- che potrebbe averlo scelto...


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ci sto pensando io a NonMollo.
Già le mani, arpie.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando io a NonMollo.
> Già le mani, arpie.


allora fallo palesarsi... se non riesci tu... megera :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mollo secondo te è voce verbale o aggettivo? Perchè potrebbe essere interessante saperlo...


Voce verbale comunque.
Nel senso che tiene botta.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voce verbale comunque.
> Nel senso che tiene botta.


hai stabilito il contatto eh? 
sei sempre la più veloce di questo lato del Mississipi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voce verbale comunque.
> Nel senso che tiene botta.


in che senso?


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso?


Preparatevi.
Lo spiegherà lui.

Siate bravi.


----------



## NonMollo (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Eccomi qui...*

Ma non vi sfugge nulla e io che speravo di passare inosservato! 
Eccomi qui per i più curiosi mi svelo al forum...
Reggo botta, come la buona Tebe vi ha anticipato, sulla strada impervia per la santità o forse l'inferno....
(mi sa che la prima è andata in fumo oramai!)...:facepalm:


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Preparatevi.
> Lo spiegherà lui.


Uhm. Lo hai già battezzato?


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ma non vi sfugge nulla e io che speravo di passare inosservato!


Buongiorno!


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Lo hai già battezzato?


Ovvio.
:carneval:


----------



## NonMollo (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siate bravi.


Pauraaaaa....


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Pauraaaaa....


:clava:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ma non vi sfugge nulla e io che speravo di passare inosservato!
> Eccomi qui per i più curiosi mi svelo al forum...
> Reggo botta, come la buona Tebe vi ha anticipato, sulla strada impervia per la santità o forse l'inferno....
> (mi sa che la prima è andata in fumo oramai!)...:facepalm:


Molto più divertente l'inferno del paradiso, vuoi mettere?
ciao, benvenuto.


----------



## angela (2 Febbraio 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da qualche giorno ... siete una bella combriccola [emoji1] spero di poter dare il mio modesto contributo è di ricevere un punto di vista diverso dal mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! *Vi leggo da qualche giorno ... siete una bella combriccola*[emoji1] spero di poter dare il mio modesto contributo è di ricevere un punto di vista diverso dal mio.


Allora non hai capito niente.


----------



## NonMollo (2 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mollo secondo te è voce verbale o aggettivo? Perchè potrebbe essere interessante saperlo...


Nick ambiguo, me ne so accorto dopo qualche giorno...
A testimonianza che sono un'anima candida e ingenua...nonostante nessuno mi creda.
Uff....


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2015)

eh?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ma non vi sfugge nulla e io che speravo di passare inosservato!
> Eccomi qui per i più curiosi mi svelo al forum...
> Reggo botta, come la buona Tebe vi ha anticipato, sulla strada impervia per la santità o forse l'inferno....
> (mi sa che la prima è andata in fumo oramai!)...:facepalm:





angela ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da qualche giorno ... siete una bella combriccola [emoji1] spero di poter dare il mio modesto contributo è di ricevere un punto di vista diverso dal mio.


Benvenuti


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da qualche giorno ... siete una bella combriccola [emoji1] spero di poter dare il mio modesto contributo è di ricevere un punto di vista diverso dal mio.


Ciao!


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Nick ambiguo, me ne so accorto dopo qualche giorno...
> A testimonianza che sono un'anima candida e ingenua...nonostante nessuno mi creda.
> Uff....


Io suggerisco Damasco.
Sai la storia della luce sulla via di Damasco...
Hai bisogno di un Nick catartico.


----------



## angela (2 Febbraio 2015)

Diciamo che ultimamente mi è capitato spesso di non capire...spero di invertire la rotta! [emoji12]


----------



## lolapal (2 Febbraio 2015)

Benvenuti NonMollo e Angela!


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Nick ambiguo, me ne so accorto dopo qualche giorno...
> A testimonianza che sono un'anima candida e ingenua...nonostante nessuno mi creda.
> Uff....


se vuoi cambiare nick chiedi all'amministratore


----------



## angela (2 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie!


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> se vuoi cambiare nick chiedi all'amministratore


Gli ho già dato tutte le dritte...


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ho già dato tutte le dritte...


sempre avanti tu... streghetta


----------



## NonMollo (2 Febbraio 2015)

La Tebe mi ha già lanciato la sfida per un nuovo nick, ma ancora nessuna ispirazione, per l'appunto...catartica.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> La Tebe mi ha già lanciato la sfida per un nuovo nick, ma ancora nessuna ispirazione, per l'appunto...catartica.


Saul
Ishmael
Willard
Valmont :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> La Tebe mi ha già lanciato la sfida per un nuovo nick, ma ancora nessuna ispirazione, per l'appunto...catartica.


Efisio.   non so perchè, ma tu mi sai di uno cui donerebbe un nick come Efisio


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Efisio.   non so perchè, ma tu mi sai di uno cui donerebbe un nick come Efisio


Madonna perply.
Efisio è terribile.
Ma forse perché ho conosciuto un Efisio ed è la quinta essenza del super minchione global.
Uno così cretino davvero si fa fatica a capacitarsi di come possa possa esistere.
Efisio bocciato.


----------



## lolapal (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> La Tebe mi ha già lanciato la sfida per un nuovo nick, ma ancora nessuna ispirazione, per l'appunto...catartica.


Perché? Cos'ha che non va NonMollo? E' carino... mi fa venire in mente la frase "barcollo ma non crollo" e anche il draghetto Grisù...


----------



## NonMollo (2 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché? Cos'ha che non va NonMollo? E' carino... mi fa venire in mente la frase "barcollo ma non crollo" e anche il draghetto Grisù...


Carino Grisù...


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Carino Grisù...


Te lo prendi Grisù?


----------



## lolapal (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Carino Grisù...


Sì, dai! 

flapflap (cit.)


----------



## Eratò (2 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Carino Grisù...


Ma CIAAAOOOO!Finalmente!Cosa non molli?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao, buongiorno! 
Niente che valga la pena raccontare oramai.
:bandiera:
Ieri sera, stremato, ho mollato.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ciao, buongiorno!
> Niente che valga la pena raccontare oramai.
> :bandiera:
> Ieri sera, stremato, ho mollato.


E adesso sì che racconti...

Confessionale! Confessionale!


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Ciao, buongiorno!
> Niente che valga la pena raccontare oramai.
> :bandiera:
> Ieri sera, stremato, ho mollato.


Rimani con noi e quando ti va racconti Approfitto per dare il benvenuto anche ad Angela e Tessa!E nonmollo...non ci mollare eh?


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Mi fareste a fettine...


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Mi fareste a fettine...


Nooooooo! Cosa te lo fa pensare?!


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Mi fareste a fettine...


Ma nooo! Noi?!? 

Davvero, non farti il minimo problema.
Che poi, chi è che da fuori sembra così cattivo? (Non vale rispondere "Tutti!")


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Parlo solo in presenza del mio avvocato, TEBE.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Parlo solo in presenza del mio avvocato, TEBE.


Allora stai un una botte di ferro. Apri pure tutti i thread che ritieni idonei senza alcun patema, Tebe veglia e in caso cazzìa.


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Mi fareste a fettine...


Metto da parte i coltelli giuro!


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Mi fareste a fettine...


No, dai... anzi. Approfitta del momento che siamo tutti un po' stanchini...


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, dai... anzi. Approfitta del momento che siamo tutti un po' stanchini...


quoto. E non ci potrebbe fare che bene una ventata di aria fresca...


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Metto da parte i coltelli giuro!


Che poi, secondo me NonMollo è uno _pacato_.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

ma quindi galeotta fu fantastica?
sid vicious


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quindi galeotta fu fantastica?
> sid vicious


Sssssssssh!!!!!! Che mi spaventi NonMollo!!!
Fila nell'altro thread!!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sssssh!!!!!! Che mi spaventi NonMollo!!!
> Fila nell'altro thread!!


infatti ho sbagliato thread...mi capita spesso


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che poi, secondo me NonMollo è uno _pacato_.


Non paccato?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Parlo solo in presenza del mio avvocato, TEBE.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora stai un una botte di ferro. Apri pure tutti i thread che ritieni idonei senza alcun patema, Tebe veglia e in caso cazzìa.


:unhappy:


:rotfl:


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Pacato, pacatissimo...troppo.
Non scappo... non scappo, non parlo, ma non scappo


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Pacato, pacatissimo...troppo.
> Non scappo... non scappo, non parlo, ma non scappo


Ma anche parla, dai! 
Ma mica per forza dei cazzi tuoi. Hobby?


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Pacato, pacatissimo...troppo.
> Non scappo... non scappo, non parlo, ma non scappo


Bravo.Mi piaci...Anche solo per la pacatezza mi piaci:up:


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

però sti nuovi utenti, leggono e non dicono: cosa li trattiene? 

molti arrivano qua per il nome del forum, magari pensano di trovare sesso libero on line, ovvero incontri segreti o chissà cosa: non sanno che la età media qui è 40 e che i maschi l'hanno piccolo, tranne oscuro, e le donne non la danno manco morte.

che delusione, poveretti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> però sti nuovi utenti, leggono e non dicono: cosa li trattiene?
> 
> molti arrivano qua per il nome del forum, magari pensano di trovare sesso libero on line, ovvero incontri segreti o chissà cosa: non sanno che la età media qui è 40 e che i maschi l'hanno piccolo, tranne oscuro, e le donne non la danno manco morte.
> 
> che delusione, poveretti.


e pensa che alcuni, arrivati per i motivi che hai citato, restano pure... mah.


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e pensa che alcuni, arrivati per i motivi che hai citato, restano pure... mah.


La speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire


eh ma a volte diventa accanimento terapeutico


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma a volte diventa accanimento terapeutico


fino a umiliarsi direi...:condom:


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> però sti nuovi utenti, leggono e non dicono: cosa li trattiene?
> 
> molti arrivano qua per il nome del forum, magari pensano di trovare sesso libero on line, ovvero incontri segreti o chissà cosa: non sanno che la età media qui è 40 e che i maschi l'hanno piccolo, tranne oscuro, e le donne non la danno manco morte.
> 
> che delusione, poveretti.


Non posso parlare per la massa, ma decisamente non è il mio caso (e non parlo delle dimensioni, ma del motivo per cui sono finito qui ).
 Come età ci siamo quasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Non posso parlare per la massa, ma decisamente non è il mio caso (e non parlo delle dimensioni, ma del motivo per cui sono finito qui ).
> Come età ci siamo quasi.


Eh, va beh, se ti sei iscritto come NonMollo (voce verbale) e poi ieri hai mollato, non è che ci voglia il navigatore per capire che strada hai fatto.
Occhio però che mica è finita, la strada.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh, va beh, se ti sei iscritto come NonMollo (voce verbale) e poi ieri hai mollato, non è che ci voglia il navigatore per capire che strada hai fatto.
> Occhio però che mica è finita, la strada.
> In bocca al lupo.


E' finita, fidati.
Però sono curioso, che idea hai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> E' finita, fidati.
> Però sono curioso, che idea hai?


boh, l'ipotesi che mi sono fatta più o meno è:
sposato
tentazione
mollo/nonmollo/mollo.

c'è anche la seconda
sposato
scappatella di lei
mollo/nonmollo/mollo.
Però in questo caso di solito gli utenti sono meno inclini a scherzarci sopra.
Per questo propendo per la prima.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh, l'ipotesi che mi sono fatta più o meno è:
> sposato
> tentazione
> mollo/nonmollo/mollo.
> ...


Niente.
Ti do due indizi.
Non sono sposato e c'è la recidiva.


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Niente.
> Ti do due indizi.
> Non sono sposato e c'è la recidiva.


Che fico! Un tradi quiz! Questa ci mancava...


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Niente.
> Ti do due indizi.
> Non sono sposato e c'è la recidiva.


vabbeh ma a questo punto vuota il sacco in apposito 3d,tanto direi che stai aprendo il vaso


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh ma a questo punto vuota il sacco in apposito 3d,tanto direi che stai aprendo il vaso


Quoto. Molla fuori tutto.


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che fico! Un tradi quiz! Questa ci mancava...


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

NonMollo ha detto:


> Niente.
> Ti do due indizi.
> Non sono sposato e c'è la recidiva.


Ti pregooooo!Raccontaaaaa!:strepitoso:


----------



## NonMollo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti pregooooo!Raccontaaaaa!:strepitoso:


Ho aperto il 3d.
E' già un passo avanti.
Ma oggi non è che abbia proprio tanta voglia di parlare...


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti pregooooo!Raccontaaaaa!:strepitoso:


Arimetti tosto la fatina :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Arimetti tosto la fatina :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non ho fatto niente io  Invitavo a nonmollo di mollare la sua storia....


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ho fatto niente io  Invitavo a nonmollo di mollare la sua storia....


Può essere che si riferisca a Frida?


----------



## zanna (3 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Può essere che si riferisca a Frida?


Mo chi è costei? Quella coi baffi?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da qualche giorno ... siete una bella combriccola [emoji1] spero di poter dare il mio modesto contributo è di ricevere un punto di vista diverso dal mio.


Apri una discussione e racconta la tua storia o quello che vorresti fare


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mo chi è costei? Quella coi baffi?


Ecco, diciamo così.


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mo chi è costei? Quella coi baffi?


Cosa ti ha turbato lupetto ?


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Titofalle*

No scusa.
Che nick è?








Benvenuto.
Ma perché titofalle?
Avrò letto male?


----------



## angela (18 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Apri una discussione e racconta la tua storia o quello che vorresti fare


Ti sei perso qualche post per un po a "mozzichi" ma l'ho raccontata! [emoji12] e non è tanto diversa dalle altre [emoji17] anche se a me sembra un delirio [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2015)

No mi sono sbagliata io!!! [emoji17] Sorry il tuo post era vecchio.


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> No mi sono sbagliata io!!! [emoji17] Sorry il tuo post era vecchio.


Angela, Rew si è cancellato [emoji15]


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2015)

Si è tra l'altro ho risposto ad un vecchio post .... Sono un po' fuori fase ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Si è tra l'altro ho risposto ad un vecchio post .... Sono un po' fuori fase ...


Come tutti qui.
:carneval:


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come tutti qui.
> :carneval:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] me ne sono accorta!!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Benvenuto puma65! !!*

...


Ce l' avrà nelle mutande?


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il puma intendo.
Cioè. 
Ci manca nello zoo di tradi...


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Benvenuto*

uomodeidolci!Che ci porti di buono?:mexican:


----------

